#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  Nepali Religion and cultures

## bsbazaar

Nepal is very small country with three kind of land scapes TERAI region, Hilly region and mountain region. Total area 1,47191sq. km. 

In Nepal 100% people believes in the existence of almighty power. They believe this universe and its content are all created by the almighty power or GOD.
Nepali people believe there is 360 million gods and goddess Including water god,fire god etc.
Their spirits and religious habbits and religion all are deeply related to GOD. 
They perform many kind of amazing acts related to gods and demons and evil spirits ghosts etc, Supernatural powers etc.
There are many numbers of festivals every month.
People do sacrifices infront of god or goddess in the time of festivals and even infront of the vehicles and machines to prevent any kind of bad omen.They also pray computers with red colors and blood of animals. This is called PUJA. Animal sacrifices are also made to the Aeroplanes are if there is any problem and in the time of Dasain a very big festival. A festival of blood and sacrifices.
There are hundreds of ethnic group
If people became ill many goes to faith healers. Even in the capital city and in all part of country. There are hospitals too. There are millions of faith healers in Nepal.
Every year every ethnic group pray to their own family GOD That is caled KOOL PUJA in this puja they perform many amazing acts like killing a hundreds of goats or buffalos, drinking blood direct from the beheaded goats, shaking, shouting, walking on the fire with bare foot.
Nepali people are always worried about the god's anger. So they pray gods. 
VEry big and important festival dasain
http://www.google.com.np/search?rlz=...UTF-8&q=dasain
http://www.google.com.np/search?rlz=...w=1366&bih=667

Lakhe nach(dance)
http://www.google.com.np/search?rlz=...7&pf=p&pdl=500
PUJA
http://www.google.com.np/url?sa=t&so...7lJpCnH6cgjisw

Kul PUJA
http://www.google.com.np/search?rlz=...w=1366&bih=667
Living goddess
http://www.google.com.np/url?sa=t&so...ari_(children)
&ei=gvVyTvDdHMnqrQf_pc3pCg&usg=AFQjCNGv9iHUzVQknMj 0nzCyT5U7-bRfoQ
http://www.google.com.np/search?rlz=...w=1366&bih=667

----------

